# new gun



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys,picking up a G33 on sunday,super psyced,any thoughts, advice would be appreciated


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I would look into the pearce grip extension. I know having a little more grip length on my G30 makes a big difference.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Grip extensions for sure. And buy ammo when you can. .357 sig isn't plentiful and it's expensive.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Double ear protection (plugs AND muffs) maybe? :mrgreen:

The G33 is a fun little pocket-rocket! If you get the mag base extensions that have the sharp molded edge on the finger-groove side (easily seen if you look for it), plan on reducing/rounding/smoothing that sharp edge with a knife/file/sandpaper before use, or you may end up with a blood-blister-pinch injury (I've even seen it happen with the 9mm G26). The edge isn't super dangerous by itself, but anything unexpected that strikes without warning, causing pain and a "startle reflex" jump when you have a loaded pistol in your hand, isn't a good thing.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks guys for the info,yes,I do double up,my buddy has a sig p229 in the same caliber,and he warns everyone on the shooting line that he is shooting that round.DJ Niner,are you talking about the pearce extension grips? my brother has them for his mags and they seem like a perfect fit


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, those are the ones. They are very popular, and many folks have no problems with them at all, but some of the bases, in combination with certain pistol frames, will "bite". It used to be fairly rare that these would pinch a shooter, but a couple of years ago, Glock made all their magazine bodies slightly longer, and in doing so, I think they may have made the problem worse. Now the gap between the mag base and the base of the pistol's frame (see area in larger red circle) is bigger, and more likely to trap a bit of flesh during the mag and frame bouncing around during recoil. The extensions on the left are the +0 bases, and the ones on the right add either 1 or 2 rounds of capacity. Red circled areas are unmodified extensions (you can clearly see the sharp edge); green is after they have been sanded/rounded/shaved/reduced/whatever.










The gap will be much worse on some pistols than others, due primarily to age of the magazines and tolerance stack of the involved parts. For certain mag/pistol combinations, it will not be a problem at all. Once the sharp edge on the mag base is reduced and rounded, the problem usually goes away.

.


----------



## MrGlock45 (Dec 15, 2012)

You will love your new G 33. I have 2 of the G 32's and 3 of the G 33's all in Gen 4 flavor. I have the Pearce plus 2 on all my G 33 mags. They work great!
The G 33/357 SIG is a very loud flame thrower..lol, but it is like a laser in accuracy.
I agree to making sure that you have proper ear and eye protection, and it is a good idea to inform others if you are shooting at an indoor range. The noise can startle both the shooter and others who may be present.
I carry either a G 32 with a G 33 as back up, or 2 of the G 33's, with 15 round G 31 mags and A & G extenders in place. They fit perfectly.

As always, stay safe.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

as always guys, thanks for the info,and I'm thinking can I drop a G26 barrel in a G33? I know I can go w/a G27 to convert. it would be cool to have an actual 3 caliber pistol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The 27-to-a-33, or 33-to-a-27 conversions using factory barrels are not problem, but the 9mm breechface is thinner than either of those other cartridges, so you can't (safely) use a genuine Glock barrel to convert either of those pistols/calibers to 9mm. However, there are several companies that make 9mm conversion barrels with the wider breech cut to match the .357 or .40 pistols, so you just need to get one of those barrels and you'll be good-to-go. Perhaps some 9mm mags, too, for best results.


----------



## Twomill (Apr 1, 2012)

My advice is to keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot and do not point the gun at anything you do not want destroyed. Have a heap loads of safe fun!.


----------

